# time warp



## velogy (Jan 19, 2010)

If you could go back in time and watch Merckx win 1 race, which race or break one record would it be?

you can use this link for reference

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddy_Merckx


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Am I allowed to buy a bunch of stuff while I'm there?


----------



## velogy (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, You can do what ever you want when your there. That's part of it. 

I choose one of the 6-day track races where I can watch him do a Madison with that Patrick Sercu guy.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Any of the Tours de France, or Giri d'Italia. Why settle for one day when you can have three weeks?


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

1973 Paris-Roubaix. He beat "Mr. Paris-Roubaix," Roger De Vlaeminick.
WHAT could be more beautiful than watching these two Belgians duel it out
in my favorite race?

AND it was the year I was born . . . . FWIW . . . .


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*73 Paris Roubaix is a classic*

I think I'd take the 69 Ronde


----------

